# Dream office



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

How much more relaxing work would be if we all had one of these at our place of employment :razz:


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Where did that picture come from? Are the plants in the tank real or plastic?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The picture is from a E-mail I received from a friend... I betting the plants are fake, I don't see any lighting fixtures.


----------

